# iCloud et divers appareils



## RedPilot (10 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un iPad Pro 1To, un Mac Book pro 1To et un iPhone X 256Go.
Je viens de prendre un abonnement iCloud de 2To.`
J'ai 160Go de photos et vidéos sur mon iPhone. J'ai plusieurs questions.
- J'aimerais les transférer sur iCloud mais cela ne semble pas fonctionner malgré les bonnes option cochées ...
- Comment est-ce que cela se passe, j'ai 3 photothèques différentes, est-ce que iCloud va fusionner les 3 photothèques ?
J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à visualiser exactement ce qu'il va faire surtout que pour l'instant il a rien fait.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (10 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Tu dis que tu as 160 Go sur ton iPhone et que tu as 3 photothèques.
Une par appareil avec chacune des photos différentes  ou 3 photothèques sur un appareil, ton Mac par exemple ?
Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait mais il est préférable de savoir ce qui risque de se passer avant toute action, histoire de ne rien perdre
Selon ta situation, tes photos sont t’elles sauvegardées par ailleurs ?


----------



## Chris K (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Début de réponse ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204414


----------



## RedPilot (11 Mars 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses. Voici un peu plus de détails.
En fait j’ai une GoPro j’ak Fait des vidéo et je les ai uploadée sur mon iPhone. Sur cet iPhone je fais également des photos et des vidéos. Pour retravailler les vidéo, J’ai copié certaines vidéo de mon iPhone sur mon mac via iTunes, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur au niveau logiciel de traitement vidéo, j’ai acheté un iPad et là par contre c’est top, sauf que j’ai des photos et des vidéo un peu partout. Je me suis alors dit que j’allais prendre un abonnement iCloud pour centraliser le tout. Sauf que rien ne se synchronise, quelques vidéo du Mac son iploadée mais pas toutes et rien de mon iPhone... que me conseillez vous comme approche de flux de travail? Je pensais mettre mon iPhone comme photothèque master mais alors quid des vidéos GoPro directement uploadee sur mon iPad? Je n’aurai pas assez d’espace sur mon iPhone pour stocker les vidéos GoPro:-( bref c’est u peu la soupe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Mars 2019)

Si toutes tes photos et vidéos sont sur ton iPhone et que le Mac ou l’iPad  n’ont que des « extraits » de ton iPhone, tu dois pouvoir vider ou déplacer ce que tu as sur ton Mac et iPad puis activer sur tous tes appareils la photothèque iCloud. vider pour éviter les doublons 
Attention cette activation n’est réelle que pour le logiciel Photos ( et non iMovie).
Un peu de lecture
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204264
A noter que le transfert des photos de l’iPhone vers iCloud est très très long, plusieurs jours parfois pour 160 Go même avec la fibre, la méthode employée préservant la bande passante, la charge du Cloud, les opérations de synchronisation et plein d’autres trucs techniques (et abscons) qui m’échappent.
Attention aussi aux formats acceptés.


----------

